# 11-19 live...



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Boys, last weekend of bow... time to make it happen. Front still hasn't come through. Wind should shift and temperature should fall just after daylight.

Winter is coming.


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Good luck

Team 9


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Up a swaying tree. It has hit here...wind is crazy. Opening morning of Bama gun.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Up, and stressed, cm'oooon deer meat!!

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

Take your Dramamine and strap in tight this morning.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Good luck fellas, and please wear a safety harness


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Up. Watching MTV classics. Gonna make some bacon and eggs. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

It just hit hard in north BW, little sea sick feeling...


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Hit here around 2 am, got pulled over for swerving on the highway @ 3am! Lol, dang wind blowing 30+ in the delta.....

Got the wife with me today, she's still on crutches, got her sitting edge of gum pond, I'm 1/2 mile from her sitting the big timber, don't like my spot but kinda limited. 

Good luck everybody, ready to let the new .308 eat!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Wind just started howling here at the house. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Just had a dozen turkeys feed by, hoping they'd feed down to me but they stayed just out of range

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Still calm over here on the East side. Just finished my Chik-fil-A biscuit and Starbucks. Imma hit it tomorrow morning.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Just shot, still shaking. Doe came out, headed to me, let it fly at 20 but she was quartering to me, hit. She bolted so I worried that I missed or hit bad, got down to check arrow, no blood....guts. walked about 20 yards, saw blood then heard some wierd noises 50 yards or so into the bottom, like she's down and ain't doing good. Eased back to the tree, can still hear her every now and then. Worried about it, hoping it was a good hit and the arrow just got wiped as it passed through??? 

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Starting to move a little, buddy has seen three, and I just had a doe pass by out of range.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

sure said:


> Just shot, still shaking. Doe came out, headed to me, let it fly at 20 but she was quartering to me, hit. She bolted so I worried that I missed or hit bad, got down to check arrow, no blood....guts. walked about 20 yards, saw blood then heard some wierd noises 50 yards or so into the bottom, like she's down and ain't doing good. Eased back to the tree, can still hear her every now and then. Worried about it, hoping it was a good hit and the arrow just got wiped as it passed through???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


Give her a couple hours.


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

sure said:


> Just shot, still shaking. Doe came out, headed to me, let it fly at 20 but she was quartering to me, hit. She bolted so I worried that I missed or hit bad, got down to check arrow, no blood....guts. walked about 20 yards, saw blood then heard some wierd noises 50 yards or so into the bottom, like she's down and ain't doing good. Eased back to the tree, can still hear her every now and then. Worried about it, hoping it was a good hit and the arrow just got wiped as it passed through???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk




I'd give it time. At least 2 hrs, gut shot then maybe 4. Could you tell if where you hit her? (Entrance)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

sure said:


> Just shot, still shaking. Doe came out, headed to me, let it fly at 20 but she was quartering to me, hit. She bolted so I worried that I missed or hit bad, got down to check arrow, no blood....guts. walked about 20 yards, saw blood then heard some wierd noises 50 yards or so into the bottom, like she's down and ain't doing good. Eased back to the tree, can still hear her every now and then. Worried about it, hoping it was a good hit and the arrow just got wiped as it passed through???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


Leave her be for at least an hour or so. Keep hunting maybe another will walk by 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I encourage you to wait 2 full hours.

I did the same thing 2 weeks ago. If you had sharp broad heads and wait 2 hours, she'll bleed out. 
The meat isn't going to spoil and it isn't going to rain.
Be patient.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

One more thing, if you can get a helper, go very slow in the direction she went with 1 person doing the blood trailing and the other person strictly watching ahead in case she hasn't expired and runs off again.
I've seen that scenario play out and it can be very productive.

You likely got 1 lung and possibly liver and internal organs. Guts will often stop up the exit wound and reduce or stop blood.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I was aiming for her shoulder leaning around an oak limb in front me, couldn't see exact impact. Hear what sounds like distress cries where I heard her earlier, back up and going to sit till 10 or so.

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

Where you located? Someone close maybe able to assist


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Good luck Sicfish. I made a decent shot on a doe (a few years back) at 6:30 one morning. Finally found her around 2:00PM - still alive! Left my bow in the truck because I thought I was looking for a dead deer. When she jumped, basically from underfoot, I ran and tackled her, stood on her ear so she couldn't get up while I fumbled for my pocket knife, and then cut her throat.

Do *not give up! You'll find her!*


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

She's laying in the creek, I can hear her suffering, damn that sucks 

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Sneak in and shoot her again 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

She will expire, it's sucks if you have to listen to it, maybe get the wind in your favor and slip down and put one more arrow in her.


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

I shot a buck quartering to me bout 7 years ago late eve hunt, waited 30 minutes then jumped him, so I waited til next morning, I got to the woods hour early followed blood then walked up on him still alive, and it sucked for sure


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Quartering to.... you remember what happened the last time you did that...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

I'd climb down , go to the truck eat, take a nap then go get the deer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

espo16 said:


> Quartering to.... you remember what happened the last time you did that...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With a rifle.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Got up here faster than usual. In a tree by 5:25, about to pull my bow up and had a doe walk underneath me. Too dark to shoot anyway. Saw another doe about 8am, 70 yards.

Somebody left the fan on.

SICF, if you're near baker, I've got a cart and can help you with the deer if you need it.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, I don't know what the noise was I was hearing, a tree? The other doe this one was with?? Whatever it was, it led me straight to her and she'd been dead for a while. Shot was better than I thought and all the blood got wiped when it went through her guts, she fell out about 100 yards from the shot. Super stoked, she's skinny but I ain't complaining! Finally got one with Dads bow after he passed away the night before a hunting trip, had it strapped to the 4wheeler ready to go, bout time!!









Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Hell yeah man! Good job!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

134 # doe this morning at 940, texted the ref at 949, (no service then to post pic)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

delta dooler said:


> 134 # doe this morning at 940, texted the ref at 949, (no service then to post pic)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good grief. That's a hoss

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

sure said:


> Well, I don't know what the noise was I was hearing, a tree? The other doe this one was with?? Whatever it was, it led me straight to her and she'd been dead for a while. Shot was better than I thought and all the blood got wiped when it went through her guts, she fell out about 100 yards from the shot. Super stoked, she's skinny but I ain't complaining! Finally got one with Dads bow after he passed away the night before a hunting trip, had it strapped to the 4wheeler ready to go, bout time!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can dang sure find some turkeys. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Woohoo!! Congrats man. First bow kill is something you'll never forget and especially after the time and effort you've put into it. Gonna be even better feeding the family with something you went out and got. 
I've been reading you're posts for ages so happy for you to finally get one. Took long enough ?


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

sure said:


> Well, I don't know what the noise was I was hearing, a tree? The other doe this one was with?? Whatever it was, it led me straight to her and she'd been dead for a while. Shot was better than I thought and all the blood got wiped when it went through her guts, she fell out about 100 yards from the shot. Super stoked, she's skinny but I ain't complaining! Finally got one with Dads bow after he passed away the night before a hunting trip, had it strapped to the 4wheeler ready to go, bout time!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a perfect shot to me !! Congrats my man!


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Great job guys ! Didn't see any this morning. Will try to shoot a nanny this afternoon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Great ending to the story,........... congratulations.


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Congrats sicf! Sweet! Double d that's a big girl! Good job!


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

sure said:


> Shot was better than I thought and all the blood got wiped when it went through her guts, she fell out about 100 yards from the shot. Super stoked, she's skinny but I ain't complaining! Finally got one with Dads bow after he passed away the night before a hunting trip, had it strapped to the 4wheeler ready to go, bout time!!


:thumbup: Good job -- glad you found her. I've been bowhunting (not as hard as y'all) for 8 years and still haven't drawn blood. I guess the bright side of that is that I haven't wounded or lost one.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Hunting around some private property in baker this afternoon... taking a nap in my truck and had a side by side drive by me. Woke me up... lol


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

This guy must not be excited about me hunting behind his property... he made a second trip on the side by side as I was walking in. Did a few donuts by my truck. I was standing just inside the tree line 30 yards away. 

This evening should be interesting.


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm settled for this afternoon. Seen one doe cross the rd coming in. Maybe something will move before dark. Nothing this am.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Congratulations SICf, damn haws there DD!!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I'll be back at it tomorrow evening, not much meat on that skinny thing. Good grief delta, she's been eatin good!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

You ain't missing much. It's gail force out here...


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

I had to take a break from the deer and went with bro and father in law and busted some squirrels in the swamp. Shooting em with .22 is always a blast.


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

It's getting right. Come on deer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

They moving. Had one give me the slip at 30 yards around 3:45


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

You supposed to be sharper than that.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

JT Powell said:


> You supposed to be sharper than that.


Came from the one spot I couldn't shoot. Lol


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Congratulations SICF!!! 

Team 9


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey JB help out if you can....http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f48/help-tracking-my-my-sons-first-bow-kill-776105/#post6701841


----------



## HO5TILE1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Nees some help tracking a deer my sons first bow kill we are off bob pitts my # is 8507125625 shoot me a text

Sent from my exploding Note 7


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Just shot, 200 yds moving. Big deer, not sure about it. Giving it time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

zgobbler5 said:


> Just shot, 200 yds moving. Big deer, not sure about it. Giving it time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang, I only got a 60 yard pin...


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

zgobbler5 said:


> Just shot, 200 yds moving. Big deer, not sure about it. Giving it time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your bow doesn't have Browning A bolt stamped on it does it?


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

lobsterman said:


> Your bow doesn't have Browning A bolt stamped on it does it?




Bama gun opener


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I was just trying to be funny.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

HO5TILE1 said:


> Nees some help tracking a deer my sons first bow kill we are off bob pitts my # is 8507125625 shoot me a text
> 
> Sent from my exploding Note 7


Man if I wasn't in Baker I would come help for sure... I hope y'all find him


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

We got him...pics to come later


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

zgobbler5 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome, congratulations on your 200 yard bow kill!


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Congrats on the nice buck

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Dang some nice deer were killed today. Congrats gents. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice!! Pile em up !!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey Josh. It coulda been another deer you were hearing. Did it sound like -
Mommmmmmyyyyy!!
Lol man just kiddin. Good job!


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

What a day, I'm tired. I can't remember the last time I was skunked on opening gun. It didn't happen today either...almost did. Swayed in a tree from daylight til 11:00am. Didn't see a deer! Slipped out grabbed a bite to eat and headed back for the woods about 1:00.

On the way back a doe crosses the rd. Take my time and get to the stand. It's overlooking a plot, (dirt plot), very little green , on a power line. Sit all afternoon with the wind blowing and nothing. Til last half hour before dark. 

1 buck pops out, another, another. First 2 look ok, Last one looks better. They are easily 200yds. I give them time to get the right shot. He looks broadside,(turns out he was quartered to me a bit) boom! Let the rem 700 bark. He bolts off but I can't tell if I hit him. He didn't buckle, or bull doze out, just got out normal but fast. 

I'm sitting there giving it time and 2 does walk out on the same trail. Waited 30 and looked for blood, nothing and my light is losing power. I call for backup. He's an hour out. He gets there and we take our time. Looking, looking. Nothing . We make a horseshoe around the area towards the creek.

I get the distant whistle and whoo! He found him! The buck took a nose dive in the creek. The creek is deep even without the rain. Helluva time getting him outta the creek and dragging him out. Didn't take good pics but just a few. Glad we found him.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Some before pics.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Glad you found him! Great buck.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

